# F***ing Uber And Lyft Drivers Is Apparently A Thing



## UberComic

*F***ing Uber And Lyft Drivers Is Apparently A Thing*

http://jalopnik.com/****ing-uber-and-lyft-drivers-is-apparently-a-thing-1612858479


----------



## UberComic

Considering I had a female passenger get very flirty one night, I could see this happening.


----------



## Farlance

Whoah, whoah, whoah, guys.

Do not do this. Do not. I deactivated someone permanently the other night because of this. It is completely against the rules. If they choose to give you their phone number, you're free to do as you please when you're not taking rides, but never ever solicit a rider for their information or attempt to 'hook up', please. I really hate deactivating people, it makes me super sad.


----------



## grams777

My guess is the article was a bit of sensationalism. I agree that there are too many ways things can go wrong in this situation and it should be avoided. Most of the passengers in this situation are likely intoxicated and it's not really appropriate. If they wanted to get in trouble they could have driven themselves.


----------



## Sydney Uber

Farlance said:


> Whoah, whoah, whoah, guys.
> 
> Do not do this. Do not. I deactivated someone permanently the other night because of this. It is completely against the rules. If they choose to give you their phone number, you're free to do as you please when you're not taking rides, but never ever solicit a rider for their information or attempt to 'hook up', please. I really hate deactivating people, it makes me super sad.


So we send in the number of any toey riders to the local office for some true CSReaming UBER style?


----------



## Farlance

Sydney Uber said:


> So we send in the number of any toey riders to the local office for some true CSReaming UBER style?


I don't speak Australian.


----------



## LuLu

OMG....LMAO!!!!!!


----------



## Bully

Farlance said:


> Whoah, whoah, whoah, guys.
> 
> Do not do this. Do not. I deactivated someone permanently the other night because of this. It is completely against the rules. If they choose to give you their phone number, you're free to do as you please when you're not taking rides, but never ever solicit a rider for their information or attempt to 'hook up', please. I really hate deactivating people, it makes me super sad.


lol, what happened?

I had quite a few girls ask me if I had a gf and asked me out... I always say I have a gf so I avoid the headache... they're usually a 7 or an 8... lol. I have higher standards.

Oh one time these really 2 hot girls gave me the best shoulder massage I ever had. Such a tease. But I kept it professional


----------



## Farlance

uBerSUV_NYC said:


> lol, what happened?
> 
> I had quite a few girls ask me if I had a gf and asked me out... I always say I have a gf so I avoid the headache... they're usually a 7 or an 8... lol. I have higher standards.
> 
> Oh one time these really 2 hot girls gave me the best shoulder massage I ever had. Such a tease. But I kept it professional


Sexual harassment complaint. Sounded a lot to me like 'I was drunk and made out with my driver and then decided I wanted to cause hell'.


----------



## Bully

That is exactly why I avoid working at night. Dealing with drunks and fake accusations. If a girl asks me out during day time, I know it's genuine because there's less chance she's intoxicated... anyways... that driver must be really stupid to make out with a drunk girl that can make him lose his job.

Edit: Quick question though, how can you be sure that this girl isn't just making the story up to mess with the driver? Do you guys make them do a police report?


----------



## dominant7th

Farlance said:


> Sexual harassment complaint. Sounded a lot to me like 'I was drunk and made out with my driver and then decided I wanted to cause hell'.


And THAT is exactly why I really try to keep it professional. I've had some flirty, beautiful passengers too but I still went home alone


----------



## Bully

dominant7th said:


> And THAT is exactly why I really try to keep it professional. I've had some flirty, beautiful passengers too but I still went home alone


I would just say I can't tonight, I need to pick up a client at x time, but let's keep in touch and hang out tomorrow


----------



## Farlance

uBerSUV_NYC said:


> I would just say I can't tonight, I need to pick up a client at x time, but let's keep in touch and hang out tomorrow


Here's my number, so call me maybe?


----------



## dominant7th

Oh I have phone numbers but I'm not brave enough to call them unless we agreed.


----------



## Farlance

dominant7th said:


> Oh I have phone numbers but I'm not brave enough to call them unless we agreed.


Don't call them if they give you their number. If they want yours and they call you, fair game.


----------



## Bully

Farlance said:


> Here's my number, so call me maybe?


Well I would just say: Here's my number, text me maybe? But I know you work for uber so I tried to be a little bit more diplomatic 

It's not exactly soliciting but whatever. Texting is better because If she texts you, you got written proof in case she makes something up.


----------



## Farlance

uBerSUV_NYC said:


> Well I would just say: Here's my number, text me maybe? But I know you work for uber so I tried to be a little bit more diplomatic
> 
> It's not exactly soliciting but whatever. Texting is better because If she texts you, you got written proof in case she makes something up.


I was making a reference to a terrible song. c_c


----------



## Bully

But anyways I don't know why I'm into this conversation lol, I live with my gf


----------



## dominant7th

Farlance said:


> Don't call them if they give you their number. If they want yours and they call you, fair game.


Exactly


----------



## Bully

I'll give my feedback and try to improve the technique once I break up with her for good


----------



## dominant7th

dominant7th said:


> Exactly


Plus they dig it when you play hard to get


----------



## Orlando_Driver

I'm a five star lay.......lol


----------



## jakob

Ehh, I get hit on by bunch of gay dudes it's not even funny, I think because I act really nice but I'm just doin my job, and when girls ask me to come upstairs have a drink or smoke I tell them I cant sorry, not tonight, here is my number call me some other time and most of course don't but I have with few.


----------



## Just Some Guy

Farlance said:


> I don't speak Australian.


toey (ˈtəʊɪ)
_adj_
*1. *(of a person) nervous or anxious
*2. *(of a person) eager for sexual activity; aroused
*3. * (Horse Racing) (of a horse) eager to race
*4. toey as a Roman sandal *very anxious


----------



## PettyCab

Pink Mustache rides are an automatic 5 stars


----------

